# Leaked ogre kingdoms pics



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

From OgreStronghold via overlordofnobodies on Warseer and via Eldargal on BoLS























































Enjoy!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

They already been posted


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, I just noticed that after reading through the entire OK thread, looks like the first page was updated on it. 

Guess this can be removed then.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, I posted them hours ago sorry.. lol. Just a shame you can't edit thread titles yourself or I'd have changed it to include 'With pics!'

At least credit the guy who origionally found them on Ogre Stronghold though, murmandamus. Those other two added them after I had on here. lol.


----------

